# Frontline & pregnant queen



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Is frontline safe to use on my pregnant queen?
I looked on the packet and the enclosed leaflet but it doesnt specify

Thanks


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

You can use Frontline Combo for sure. 
You can also ring your vets if you have any questions usually free of charge for advice like that


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> well of course it's free, how can a vet charge you for a phone call  only BT will do that....


i only mentioned it because a lot of people don't know they can call and just ask questions and get answers with out having to go in and pay for a consult.  calling the vet and asking about care for your animal is a little more reliable than asking on the internet.

and you never know vets are sneeky!! maybe they have some plan with BT that charges a £4.50 depensing fee for all calls made to the vets!!!  lol :joke:


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> ok just seemed common sense to call, didn't think some people may not know


would seem common sense on a lot of the questions on here but hey not everyone is as resourceful as we are i guess!!  laments terms are ment to be simple not patronising from me. i got loads to learn too! some people also are a bit nervous on the phone so maybe online might seem a bit less confrontational?? i donno...

but yes you can use frontline combo.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I do call my vets for advice, but find it easier and friendlier to share it all on here for everyone to see. This forum is very informative.

Sorry for asking questions  I thought this forum was for sharing experiences and knowledge of pet owners and breeders???????  Maybe Im wrong. I wont ask any more questions in future.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> I do call my vets for advice, but find it easier and friendlier to share it all on here for everyone to see. This forum is very informative.
> 
> Sorry for asking questions  I thought this forum was for sharing experiences and knowledge of pet owners and breeders???????  Maybe Im wrong. I wont ask any more questions in future.


no no!!! ask away. i was just saying you would probably get more informed advice from your vets. there is great advice from here! and you should ask questions!! that's what it's here for! but if you have a question that you are unsure about i wouldn't depend on the correct answer from the internet as you don't know who's posting not to mention they don't know you or your pet. if that makes sense. when in doubt check with someone that has a veterinary degree. i mean would you rely on the internet to treat and advise you on your baby (not cat human) ? it's great to get ideas and opinions on here but don't always assume they are the best care. always do your research.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> no no!!! ask away. i was just saying you would probably get more informed advice from your vets. there is great advice from here! and you should ask questions!! that's what it's here for! but if you have a question that you are unsure about i wouldn't depend on the correct answer from the internet as you don't know who's posting not to mention they don't know you or your pet. if that makes sense. when in doubt check with someone that has a veterinary degree. i mean would you rely on the internet to treat and advise you on your baby (not cat human) ? it's great to get ideas and opinions on here but don't always assume they are the best care. always do your research.


Yes i see what you are saying hun. 
But there are a lot of experienced and knowledgable breeders on here whose advice i trust (not all, but some). 
If i were to call my vets for every question that popped into my head they would get fed up of me


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Yes i see what you are saying hun.
> But there are a lot of experienced and knowledgable breeders on here whose advice i trust (not all, but some).
> If i were to call my vets for every question that popped into my head they would get fed up of me


yes but it's their job. i would rather someone call us and ask a question every day then have bad advice online and then end up with a poorly or even dead cat when they finally do come into us.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> some questions are more important that others, like the original question. some people have such different opinions when it comes to advice. breeders all do things differently.


when you get different breeds you get different results so seeing what works best for you is the key really. i like asking and learning about new stuff. what are some of the preferred flea and worming treatments that are used with queens??


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> yes but it's their job. i would rather someone call us and ask a question every day then have bad advice online and then end up with a poorly or even dead cat when they finally do come into us.


Yes well vets dont always make the right decisions either. My OH used to work for a vets and so we have seen some inexperienced vets who know nothing about what you are asking them!
Also I know of vets who have given frontline spot on to a kitten. They said it would be fine - and within 24 hours it died!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> some questions are more important that others, like the original question. some people have such different opinions when it comes to advice. breeders all do things differently.


Some advice breeders get from vets, they do not agree with. And sometimes the breeders is right, and sometimes the vet is right - it depends.
As i said - i have heard some horror stories from both sides. It doesnt always mean that the vet knows best (although 90% of the time they probably do)


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> wouldn't know!  i'd worm my cat before she was pregnant and i don't use flea treatments on my cats as they don't go outside.


Mine dont go outside either - and they were wormed and flea'd about a month ago. Its only cos they are all due their flea treatment that i thought about it.And even though they dont go outside, the dog and my 2 moggies that do go outside can bring fleas in. So i think its best to keep it under control


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Yes well vets dont always make the right decisions either. My OH used to work for a vets and so we have seen some inexperienced vets who know nothing about what you are asking them!
> Also I know of vets who have given frontline spot on to a kitten. They said it would be fine - and within 24 hours it died!


 like a mentioned before good to do your research.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Mine dont go outside either - and they were wormed and flea'd about a month ago. Its only cos they are all due their flea treatment that i thought about it.And even though they dont go outside, the dog and my 2 moggies that do go outside can bring fleas in. So i think its best to keep it under control


the frontline should treat the full life cycle of the flea if you are using frontline combo or stronghold on your other pets that do go in and out. so you shouldn't have too many coming in and what does come in will most likely stay on the host and be poisoned. just wash the bedding regularly and keep the other animals up to date with their flea and worming. 2 to 3 weeks for ticks and 4 to 5 weeks with fleas.  but you can use the frontline combo on the queen but do it now before she starts nursing.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> the frontline should treat the full life cycle of the flea if you are using frontline combo or stronghold on your other pets that do go in and out. so you shouldn't have too many coming in and what does come in will most likely stay on the host and be poisoned. just wash the bedding regularly and keep the other animals up to date with their flea and worming. 2 to 3 weeks for ticks and 4 to 5 weeks with fleas.  but you can use the frontline combo on the queen but do it now before she starts nursing.


Its not combo hun - just normal frontline spot on - is that still ok?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Its not combo hun - just normal frontline spot on - is that still ok?


i believe so, i asked if Frontline pipettes were ok to use on pregnant queens. we sell the Combo and the spray. The spot on is just for fleas and doesn't cover the worms and ticks that Combo does. So i would have thought so. He would have said if not i would have thought. I can check later though when he's out of ops!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Dont worry - I have frontline spray also which i can use on her


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Dont worry - I have frontline spray also which i can use on her


just snagged a nurse muahahaha you can use spot on on her


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Excellent - thank you hun!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Even if it safe to use it, I personally wouldn't use any kind of chemical on a pregnant girl just incase - but thats just my personal preference.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Even if it safe to use it, I personally wouldn't use any kind of chemical on a pregnant girl just incase - but thats just my personal preference.


i think i would be cautious with a nursing girl but should be ok with a pregnant one. and if you still are nervous just treat before you breed and then treat the house and other animals and keep her clear of the other animals that might infect her!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

All advice and questions are welcome . I will ask if id like advice thats what were all here for isnt it.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> neither would i.... i would have treated b4 she was preggers.


she was treated before she was pregnant - but the treatment only lasts for a month - she is now 5 weeks pregnant


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> she was treated before she was pregnant - but the treatment only lasts for a month - she is now 5 weeks pregnant


she'll be alright hun 

right i'm off to feed and go !!! 24hrs till camping!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eek


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> frontline is for fleas etc? then why treat if she doesn't have fleas?


because i keep them all protected each month in the summer months whether they have them or not!
I know what frontline is for!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> she'll be alright hun
> 
> right i'm off to feed and go !!! 24hrs till camping!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eek


Thanks


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL i never said you were bad! Its just the way i prefer to do it. Better to be covered than find your whole house infested with fleas (which is what has happened before i had my pedigree queens when i had just moggies).
And because i still have 2 moggies that go outside, there is a chance they can bring the fleas in with them.
If none of your cats go out at all fluff then you dont need to do it every month like i do.
Do u see why i do it now????


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> well then of course i see why, i never knew the mogs went out.


Yeah well they were used to going out so once i got my queens it would have been unfair for me to try and keep the little monkeys in


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> i think i would be cautious with a nursing girl but should be ok with a pregnant one. and if you still are nervous just treat before you breed and then treat the house and other animals and keep her clear of the other animals that might infect her!


 I was just adding my advice  I don't treat mine for fleas at all ever because they don't have them. They have an enclosed garden guaranteed no hedgies, wood floors throughout the house and I haven't had to treat them for fleas for over 10 yrs!!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

A safe flea treatment to use on a pregnant or nursing queen is Capstar, which are tablets. This is the one I have used when I have needed to as I dont believe in dosing my cats for anything unless they need it.
It's also safe for kittens over 4 weeks old

Capstar Flea Tablets-Hyperdrug


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Angeli said:


> A safe flea treatment to use on a pregnant or nursing queen is Capstar, which are tablets. This is the one I have used when I have needed to as I dont believe in dosing my cats for anything unless they need it.
> It's also safe for kittens over 4 weeks old
> 
> Capstar Flea Tablets-Hyperdrug


capstar is good for getting maggots to crawl out of wounds too sprinkle add water and 

good stuff


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> capstar is good for getting maggots to crawl out of wounds too sprinkle add water and
> 
> good stuff


eeeeeewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Flea's are a problem everyone with pets has experienced at some point even with indoor pets only as visitors can carry the larvae in and so on,we treat ours for fleas just as a matter of caution,and i would have thought Fluff that with the experience you have of the many cats you've had over the last couple of yrs you'd have seen this problem and maybe could've advised better but clearly not,as you say some slaves do things very differently to othersI for one am glad Saffron brought this issue to light as not everyone is familiar with the issue of fleas and treating them especially if they have a pregnant queen and i think you could try and remember when you post Fluff that not everyone has your invaluable knowledge,experience and luck..as others have said we live and learn


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Never had a flea in my home yet thanks  Maybe I am lucky.


What NeverAre you sure,oh well thats me told eh Fluff,but i know that Fleas are nothing to be ashamed of or embarrassed about and it's a problem as i said most slaves have encountered,you are one of the really lucky slaves that if you say you haven't well then my memory must be dodgy and i apologise Fluff as i thought not that long ago you posted differently on another board but as i said maybe my memory or my sight is dodgy as


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Kel my dogs has had countless ticks too - yucky things!!
Best to be safe than sorry. Even with frontline he sometimes gets em cos we walk him in the fields. And i would rather use frontline to make sure cats dont get em too whether they have em or not


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

well i think so too Z,as i said you can't be sure that either yourself or other visitors aren't bringing them with them and i agree better to be safe than sorryPlus it's a pain in the rear end if you do get them or have them as by the time you notice,no matter how early you have to do the whole house too...Ooow hate them,especially cracking them with ya nails


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I can't remember having fleas. A kitten had flea dirt who was treated and kept away but not seen a flea. What is your problem with me Kelly? What board are you on about?


Oh Fluff what makes you think i have a problem with you,i just don't see how you can get on any horse given the mistakes you've made and will make,but you do post a lot of negative posts on subjects as if you are the most ethical and moral slave when most peeps know different and it's not helpful to anyone,but you do make me giggle and as for what board leave it with me as you do or have gone on a few with the same issues and i think you forget but hey i'm sure your luck will carry you onto bigger and better boards and subjects


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I am also aware it is nothing to be ashamed off. I am also not a slave to my cats. I am their owner.


Once again thats me told and their en lies one of the many differences between us in that i am certain that i am slave to our boys and gals and happy and proud to be


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> well i think so too Z,as i said you can't be sure that either yourself or other visitors aren't bringing them with them and i agree better to be safe than sorryPlus it's a pain in the rear end if you do get them or have them as by the time you notice,no matter how early you have to do the whole house too...Ooow hate them,especially cracking them with ya nails


hmmm sort of a satisfaction feeling tho of cracking em in yer nails?? Or maybe im just wierd! LMAOOOOOOO


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I am also aware it is nothing to be ashamed off. I am also not a slave to my cats. I am their owner.


Not a slave to your cats?? What with siamese?? How odd


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> hmmm sort of a satisfaction feeling tho of cracking em in yer nails?? Or maybe im just wierd! LMAOOOOOOO


Maybe but so am i..must be in our dodgy breeding


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I don't insure them, or treat them with frontline, I don't get them just fancy foods like applaws and natures menu, I don't let them sleep in my bed or go into the bathrooms or on work surfaces. They often sleep in the conservatory where sometimes it can get cold but they seem to like it so then yes maybe I am a bad slave


My cats are insured until they are queens - then they are not.
Why dont u buy them fancy foods? I think all mine deserve it - they are queens after all and if they are providing you with lots of kits that you sell for a decent amount of money, then dont u think they deserve some rewards??
Mine dont sleep in my bed either but i make sure they are all very comfortable.
Mine go on work surfaces - i dont like it but not much u can do other than shutting them all in 1 room


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Fluff wind ya neck inBit techy today aren't you,you owe me no explanations as i owe you none but am willing to give you one,your quite right i don't know you but of course i have seen your posts on many different issues and matters and i just think you should think about your responses and how you respond as your not very consistent i don't think and sometimes you post imo quite matter of factly and almost with judgment where i don't think you should,you have had a hard time on boards some of it again imo deserved and sometimes not so,so i don't get why you think it okay to try and jump on someone else for reasons that are not their and then wonder why it comes back to bite you,all any of us can offer is our opinions based on fact or experience


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Siamese Cats are very clever and I was able to teach mine not to go on the work surfaces very easily. I will not have a cat who has been in their tray on my work tops. I'm sorry but that is gross. It is also dangerous with regards to hot stoves etc.
> 
> Mine are not queens so are not giving me kittens. I believe my cats enjoy a range of foods and flavours so they enjoy a mixture from sainsburys own to applaws but they don't even like the stuff. So I get a mixture and it seems to suit them.


I thought u were going to breed? Ok fair enough

As for the worktops - i always keep them clean and disinfect before cooking. When i see them on the worktops they get told off - i cant do anymore.
I could be more strict by using the waterspray but i dont.
I understand u find it gross about them being on worktops - most cats are clever enough to be taught - not just siams.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know Fluff,i am many things but Psychic i am not but everyone does even perfect little old meTheirs nothing cryptic in what i've said my post reads as it reads..take it how you wishAs everyone does you make mistakes and will no doubt make more,thats part and parcel of being human the supposed higher intelligent speciesBut as the supposed higher intelligence we should be able to take from any mistakes and learn from them..thats it,can't really put it any simpler love


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> oh yeah, taught the mogs too.... you can get sticky paws stuff when they go on they don't like it and jump off, worked quite well.


what is sticky paws and where can u get it from?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

They sell sticky paws stuff over here Search Results for: sticky paws I can not see my lot taking any notice of it though


----------

